# Sony DSC-P100 oder DSC-W1 ?



## turboprinz (9. August 2004)

Hi Ho,
ich habe da ein "Problem". Ich bin ein Hobbyfotograf mach gerne Bilder beim und vom segeln und dem Wasser allgemein, außerdem bin ich immer auf der Suche nach einem tollen Motiv mit dem gewissem WOW- Effekt. Nun stellt sich für mich eine Frage(habe mit Sony gute Erfahrungen gemacht!):
Sony DSC- P100 
oder
Sony DSC- W1

was würdet Ihr mir raten was spricht für die eine, was gegen die andere?

Mit besten Grüßen


der TURBOprinz


----------



## Nacron (10. August 2004)

Also die beiden kameras sind so gleich wie noch was ... 
die dsc-p100 hat nen etwas kleineres  display als die dsc-w1.
Generell sind beide Kameras in etwa gleich gut.

Hier ein test der DSC-W1
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/22/89.htm

Falls du dich noch über andere kameras von sony informieren willst:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras...s+suchen&XErgebnis=0&XSortieren=0&dynamisch=0

Ansonsten könnte ich in dieser Preisklasse noch einmal die Canon Powershots empfehlen zu finden hier: 
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras...s+suchen&XErgebnis=0&XSortieren=0&dynamisch=0

Und noch ein kleiner Kauftip:
Schau nicht zu sehr auf leistung eigentlich ist es viel wichtiger das du mit der cam zurechtkommst und sie gut in deiner hand liegt. Das sind Dinge die man nicht verachten sollte.
Also in ein Geschäft gehen und erst mal ausprobieren dann online kaufen ( http://www.geizhals.at/de )


----------



## pfeffi (19. August 2004)

*keine leichte entscheidung*

hi,

ich hab mir in den letzten wochen haufenweise test und sonstige info über kompakte digital- kameras reingezogen.
hätte beinahe die wasserfeste pentax  gekauft.
glücklicherweise hab ich dann in einem profi-fotogeschäft einen seeeeehr kompetenten verkäufer getroffen, der mir zur sony dsc w 12 geraten hat. 

in diesem preissegment hab ich dann auch nix besseres gefunden.

zum kauf kann ich nur den rat von nacron weitergeben (offline testen - online kaufen)
wollte erst eine "outdoor / travel" cam - bekomm die sony morgen
poste dir dann wie sie ist.

schöne grüsse


----------



## turboprinz (19. August 2004)

Danke, 
habe mir die P-100 schon bestellt. Bekomme ich leider erst anfang nächste Woche   ! Ich poste dann die ersten Bilder.

MfG

der TURBOprinz


----------



## Sebastianus (20. August 2004)

Mein Kommentar kur zu "offline testen / online kaufen"

Stellt euch mal vor ihr sollt einem ein Produkt empfehlen - steckt dort viel Zeit, Wissen und Energie rein - und dann erfahrt ihr, dass ihr nur ausgenutzt und missbraucht wurdet, damit der Käufer online 20 Euro sparen kann!

Was glaub ihr, wie lange der Verkäufer im Laden noch kostenlos und kompetent beraten wird, wenn nichts gekauft wird Der Verkäufer wird doch irgendwann durch einen Laien ersetzt, welcher keine Infos mehr geben kann außer was das Produkt kostet.

=> Versteht es - ihr spart euch alle kaputt! Nur mal so zum nachdenken!


----------



## megabit (24. August 2004)

Da kann ich nur sagen, dass ich meine W1 im Laden für 349€ hätte kaufen müssen und meine W1 online für 307€ bekommen habe.

Mir sind ein paar Worte eines Verkäufers, der das Produkt empfielt, weil er eventuell Provisionen bekommt und zu einer W12 rät anstatt zu einer W1 (nur die Farbe ist anders) keine 42€ wert. 

Ausserdem kann ich noch Parkgebühren und die Rennerei sparen.


----------



## turboprinz (26. August 2004)

> Außerdem kann ich noch Parkgebühren und die Rennerei sparen.



Das stimmt!

Hätte ich vorher gewusst das ich auf meine P-100 im Laden 3 Wochen warten muss hätte ich mir die Kamera auch im i- net bestellt.
Nun ist es auch zu spät und ich bekomme sie endlich am Dienstag(laut Verkäufer).
Also nicht nur Preise vergleichen sondern auch den Service der Händler

Gruß

der TURBOprinz


----------

